# Rage Broadheads?`



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

About to buy my first set of broadheads for the season. Was thinking of Rage Broadheads. Have a 2" cut but are mechanical. I have a high velocity bow so I was thinking that the rage 125grain would be pretty sweet! Any input on how you like them or dont would be great!! Thanks!

Garrett


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

I killed 4 deer with the 3 blade last Year. The furthest one ran 60 yards.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

High velocity, low velocity, if it's mechanical it can malfunction, no, it will malfunction.

My take on mechanicals anyway. 

TH


----------



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

*rage*

they work great on deer. Between my Dad and I we shoot around 20 deer a year with our bows (managing). We have stopped shooting fixed blades due to blood trails. The Rage hurts them bad and they bleed good. Just got back from Colorado elk hunting. Dont use them for that mine looked like it went in a garbage disposal. I had to shoot the elk again with a fixed Thunderhead and it went through the lungs and exited the shoulder.

good luck...


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

i shoot rage 3 blades from a mathews z7 nothing but sucess very short tracks all less than 30 yards my 2 year old tracks for me thats how good of a trail they leave


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for the advice! Trout Hunter, I will take your opinion into consideration. Still between this and g5 Striker 125 gr. w/ replaceable blades!


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*rage*

go with the rage!!!!!! Been shooting them for 5 years now , deer and hogs, nothing runs far !!!!!!!


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Try some Slick Tricks before you make up your mind.They leave a awesome
blood trail and shoot great.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

SchickeP said:


> Try some Slick Tricks before you make up your mind.They leave a awesome
> blood trail and shoot great.


I agree. Not sure why tricks leave such a good trail but they do not as good as the rage but very good. IMO the grizz trick does leave as good a trail if not better (because more pass throughs) than rage.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

There were more Rage heads posted as being used on the '' whatcha taking to the field'' thread than anything else... kinda surprised me and I'm looking forward to the results.. there not for me


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> High velocity, low velocity, if it's mechanical it can malfunction, no, it will malfunction.
> 
> My take on mechanicals anyway.
> 
> TH


X2

Nothing but reshapenable fixed blades for me like Magnus Snuffers. Great blood trails, big holes and short runs. Been using the Snuffers for as long as I can remember. I've tried a few others over the years (35+) and still go back to the Snuffers.


----------

